# betta swimming under filter on purpose, is he playing?



## Samson (Jan 20, 2013)

So my betta fish is darting himself under the filter (its set on low) and he allows his top fins and tail to get slightly sucked up then darts away quickly to the other side of the tank and does the same thing again! Is he playing cuz he didn't do this the day I brought him home, he started doing a day after I got him. Once he discovered it he started doing it, so I'm just wondering if he's playing around or what. I am a lil worried he will injure himself but its set on low its a low powered filter. Help? Lol


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

he could be bored.  mine plays in the bubbles.


----------



## Samson (Jan 20, 2013)

Really? I wish I could upload the video I took of him thru my phone. But it won't let me -.- he seems to b having fun cuz he gets tuckered out after awhile then starts up again.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

mine also loves to play/rest in his rock cave. he also gets tired and sleeps in his cave. he loves to swim in and out in again then out! after he plays in bubbles he rests in his cave.


----------



## Samson (Jan 20, 2013)

Yea mine keeps going like the energizer bunny o-O but then he slows down kicks it next to his log fins all flared out then goes back to doing what he was before. The only time he calms down is when I turn off his light for night time.


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

mine loves to play in currents and bubbles too. I think it probably depends on the fish.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

bettas are weird like that...99% hate any kind of current and a lot will only stay on the side of the tank without the filter, but then there's one who loves it. probably stems from their early environment, if the breeder had a stronger-than-recommended filter in the growout tank, they might acclimate to a current and find it to be a comforting feature in their home.


----------



## Samson (Jan 20, 2013)

Really? Hmm ok, he's calmed down after I turned off his light and filter. He won't sleep if its on he's go next to it instead to the top and maybe sleep there. Right now since everything is off but his heater he is sleeping in his log. Lol


----------



## Samson (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't wait to start training him tho. ^^


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

You don't train bettas; they train you.


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

My HM hates any current

My VT loves them as do the 2 vt girls


----------



## Samson (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol, true haha


----------



## Samson (Jan 20, 2013)

Wait VT? I kno hm is half moon but what is vt? Lol


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My HMPK male doesn't mind his filter but I am sure most of it comes from the fact he doesn't have a massive tail that blows him to the bottom of the tank and his muscles are strong enough to swim through the current without an issue. He seems to even race himself through the current to reach the other side without being pushed too much. My DTHM male who lived in the same tank HATED the filter because each time he got close his large tail acted like a sail and blew him to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

It sounds like he's just playing or curious. 

Also, VT is Veiltail- they're the most common, and usually cheaper ones that you find at petstores.

My VT likes to play in his current. Sometimes he'll relax and let it take him around in circles near the top of the tank. It's so cute.


----------



## prettykitty123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Swimmers just started doing this too today! I woke up to him swimming as fast as he could to the side where my filter is, swimming right up to where the waterfall is, the swimming back to the other side of the tank. He has been doing it off and on all day today. 

Last night, I filled the tank up more to where the waterfall effect from my filter (Tetra Whisper PF10) is much less strong.


----------



## Samson (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha wow, that's all too funny. Yea I think he's playing, I think he likes getting his fins sucked up by the filter, weird still. Today I put my other fish infront of my Bettas tank n they started interacting with other it was so cute, if I post a pic of my other fish can anyone help me identify what species of fish he is.


----------

